# Gorilla axle???



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

So I just picked up a 6' gorilla lift for the brute and one of the axles needs a cv joint. I know a guy selling a gorilla axle for a rhino for cheap and I was wondering if gorilla joints will interchange. So can i get the yamaha axle and have two cv joints or will they not interchange?????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt that the CV joints from a rhino will fit a brute. Or are you just wanting the actual axle and not the Joints? Even still, it might not be the right length axle...


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11967&stc=1&d=1349893560 I just want to get the axle and use this out of it because mine is cracked


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gorilla sells these as rebuild kits but they want like 230 a piece for them and I was thinking if the ones out of the yamaha gorilla would work I would just buy the axle and take it apart and use them but idk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh ok I gotcha now.... That sir I do not know


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a good question, contact gorilla they will beable to tell u cuz idk. I dot think they will but u never know


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think your best beat is to send it to gorilla to have them rebuild it.. instead of buying an axle and swaping everything around sometime saving money does not work out that way.. and good luck with that lift . just remember when the tire folds over on you when your turning they are designed to do that so dont freak out


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Weird but true how alot of the monkey lifts handle. I'd call Gorilla Axle and find out from them if anything is interchangable. I know there are other options available for rebuilding monkey axles.....the guys here that build the Cobra axles also rebuild gorilla, they could probably hook you up alot cheaper than going back through Gorilla


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the newer gorilla lift, so the tire rods fold when u turn it? I might just build my on set I don't really like these(square tubing). Not to get off subject but what do u guys think about the lift pros and cons? I'm actually a gorilla dealer and can get the parts I need much cheaper than what I posted earlier didn't want to list my price lol but I'm gonna call and find out tomorrow it would be nice to know.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

There brute lifts are garbage if you ask me. I've never owned a gorilla lift but I have worked on a few. Tie rods are a must upgrade.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Talked with gorilla and they told me if the spline count was the same then it would work. I asked if it would be the same for other brands Atvs and they said no. The Yamaha rhino and brute have the same size cups is the only reason it might work.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Little update on this I ended getting the gorilla axle from the Yamaha rhino tore it apart and it was the exact same as the gorilla in my brute. So I used one side on the brute and put the other side in my 700 h1 cat. It all worked out good for me. Spline count was 19 on brute/rhino/cat.


----------

